#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvida como Criar uma rede para convidado no Unifi 5.5.19

## ccbsumare

Pessoal estou com Gerenciador Unifi 5.5.19 e estou com duvida como criar uma rede para convidado, sendo este não ter acesso a rede LAN só internet, se possível alguém pode ajudar?

Outra dúvida só tenho um Unifi no momento e está funcionando e mesmo assim aparece que ele esta desativado conforme a imagem.

----------


## ccroliv

Amigo quando fica vermelho significa que a 'Controller' não está conseguindo se comunicar com o seu rádio unifi. Verifique se ele está ligado ou conectado na mesma rede... ou as rotas estão OK (em caso de de Adopt por L3).

Sobre a rede convidados, você pode fazer isso por VLAN isolando essa rede principal da dua rede local saindo diretamente no seu firewall.. ou então você pode habilitar 'Guest Polices' na rede sem fio.
As opções do 'Guest Polices' fica em 'Settings > Guest Control'.

----------


## ccbsumare

Ok mas sobre o Controller ele até pode não estáa conseguindo se comunicar, mas o Unifi está verde, tanto que consigo pingar de qualquer maquina e todos os notebooks estão acessando a internet via esse Unifi.

Abraço

----------


## ccroliv

Uma vez configurado ele funciona sem se comunicar com a Controller.
Você vai precisar dela para reconfigurar alguma coisa ou ver estatísticas.

----------


## ccbsumare

mas vc sabe quais configurações eu tenho que fazer para que apareça no controller?

Estou usando a versão 5.5.19





Abraço

----------


## ccbsumare

Restei tanto o Unifi como o controler como eu já tenho o Mac do Unifi e sempre pega o IP 192.168.0.15 e esta pingando.

porém quando entro no Controlle e como eu resetei para o padrão default pede o pais e horário, na próxima tela não encontra automático o Unifi.

O que pode está acontecendo?

Abraço

----------


## ccroliv

Amigo esse usuário e senha que você coloca quando tenta adicionar o Rádio não é o da Controller... e sim do próprio rádio.

Como você disse que resetou o rádio, tente:
Usuário: ubnt
Senha: ubnt

----------

